# Getting slapped in my forearm



## Mobucks_08 (Nov 11, 2010)

Pics at full draw would help probably draw length to long or gripping the bow wrong


----------



## bowhunter214 (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought it was my grip at first and tried adjusting it everytime but id get slapped either way. I think it might be my DL I'm gonna take it down to the shop. Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One thing to try is to set your hand on the bow with your knuckles at about a 45 degree angle. This rotates your arm out of the way of the string.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes aread is right sounds like you have too much hand in the bow


----------



## bowhunter214 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks guys that actually worked haven't gotten slapped on my forearm again.

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk


----------

